# New Algae from accidental 2 day photoperiod



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

On Sunday morning I turned on my 65watt aqualight and then left and went to my parents house. I just got back home and there is this brown algae on the HC. Also my diy co2 had stopped. I have the cO2 running again and I shut off the light.

I know how I got it--now how do I get rid of it? I was pulling some with a tweezer but that got old quick. 

I use EI + excel + iron.


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

can anyone help me?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Enzo--

Check out what I had recommended in the "Green glass and more" thread in this forum. You have diatoms, aka "brown algae." If you follow what I said, you will be brown algae free in a few days. Oh, and buy a timer!!


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks, i ran a search and it is diatoms. its only on the hc and rotala wallachi so it isn't too bad. will definitely pick up a timer


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

Can someone confirm if this is diatoms?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It looks like a mixture of brown diatoms, and a bit of filamentous (string) algae. Try to remove as much of the algae as you can. Control your lighting period, and it should go away in about two weeks.

-John N.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

To help you remove it, use your python to suck it out during a water change. 


good luck!


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Alll this happen in two day??? i dont think running c02 with lights off will help


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

The python took out a good amount of it...never thought of using it as its kind of a hassle...

thanks!

I had initially cut the photoperiod down to just the 65w @ 4 hours but the tonina is starting to suffer so I'm bumping it up to 6 and continuing regular EI dosing.

Yea it happened over a little less than a two day period. I turned the lights (65watt + 28watt t-5 double) on sunday morning--thinking I would be back that evening but I ended up staying and not coming back till late Monday night. The good thing is that its only on the middle portion of the HC and not on the stem plants


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

check this out. I have the same exact stuff
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ic-problems/41179-getting-desperate-pics.html


----------

